# Having a hard time connecting Scanmaster software to VQ35DE ECU



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

This ELM327 OBDII scanner (USB) works fine with my Honda, but when I want to use it for the Nissan, it is very hard to initially connect.
Once connected, it will work just fine.
The very first time I tried after receiving the scanner from the eBay, I hit "Connect" button like 20-30 times and it finally connected. Since then it did not want to do that anymore, I tried up to 50 times with no luck. Since then I worked out a process to connect much quicker:
1. Start the engine, hit Connect. It will say "no data error"
2. Shut off the engine and turn off the ignition.
3. Hit Connect again. It will say "error connecting" or something.
4. Start the engine again, hit Connect, and voila, it connects.
Is there a reason why it does not just connect when the engine is running? It does not matter if I leave the "ECU" box on default or switch to "Nissan" at this point.


----------

